# PS-SR slingshot rifle making guide



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: PS-SR slingshot rifle making guide

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 15 Feb 2015

*File Category*: Slingshots

The winter is a great time to work on those projects that take lots of time - such as making a nice slingshot rifle;

Here is a Pdf-based detailed tutorial for those among you who want to make a slingshot rifle capable of sending 10 mm to 12 mm steel BB's downrange with plenty of "oomph", but also with precision. My design is lightweight and incorporates a trigger mechanism with a rotating BB holding lever with an inserted magnet and aluminium plate to keep the BB in place prior to each shot.

The trigger levers are mounted on aluminium tubing, which in turn rotates around threaded steel rod sections which fit exactly inside the tubing. Each trigger lever has a separate metal retention spring (elastics will also work) to generate some resistance to avoid unwanted trigger movement while loading, but also to bring the levers back to their initial position after each shot. I have yet to come up with a "safety" mechanism of sorts. The trigger pull is actually quite light, even with stronger bands.

This slingshot rifle is loaded by placing the front end on the ground, placing a BB inside the aluminium plate cavity on the rotating trigger lever, and then pulling up the pouch with the thumb and index finger to place it over the seated BB. Given a draw length of 108 cm (app. 42 inches), the tapered flat bands should be cut to a length of 22 to 26 cm, although this will depend on the thickness of the source rubber used: TB gold is no doubt a good choice. A pouch sized 8 x 3 cm with a center hole for the BB seems to work quite well for this design. The bands are attached to the forks and the pouch via the so-called "wrap & tuck" method.

You can of course adapt the dimensions and the design to your own specifications. However, the slingshot forks, the front spacer between the two boards forming the main frame and holding the forks, and the trigger mechanism side plates should be made of good quality birch plywood in view of the relatively high stress imposed on these parts. The steel threaded rod sections should not be less than 8 mm in diameter if you wish to use strong bands: think safety first.

There will be a video on "YouTube" to demonstrate this fun piece of kit once the weather gets a little warmer. I'll keep you posted...

Your comments and /or suggestions to improve the design, performance, and other relevant issues will be appreciated.

Have fun! 

Click here to download this file


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Very kind of you to share this detailed set of instructions!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

You're very welcome ! As mentioned in the *new slingshots" section of the forum a few days back, here is the video regarding this slingshot rifle - this may help as extra insight to those making their own version.






If you have any questions regarding specific making steps, just post them here.


----------

